# Please help kitten wont stop crying...



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

please help me guys she wont stop crying... all night all day... shes like 4-5 months old.. not sleepin... i dont know what to do...


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

That doesn't sound normal. Have you taken her to the vet to rule out any illness?


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi

what type of cat is she???

i would get her checked at the vets, i have vocal siamese but this does not sound right, as she should settle and sleep


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

It's possible she's come into season a bit early. Some cats come as early as 4mths and some wait until 8mths. It really varies on the cat! Best to take her to the vets for a check and they can tell you if she's come into call or not.


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

Did you take her to the vets as at the beginiing of the week you thought she might be pregnant ?? What did the vet say ?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds to me like she's calling.

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

She could be in heat Emma,are you sure she's not just being vocal as chatting? The way to tell if she's horny,if she's rubbing herself on you more than usual and along the floor(scenting) especially near doors,are their local toms appearing near your house more than usual,spraying,if so and you don't want kittens speak to your vets about having her spayed hun


----------



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

no she aint pregnant... she could be calling but its more for attention... she will sleep... for a few hours mid afternoon and right in the middle of the night... but then she cries for attention... if im not fussin or playin with her she will cry... trying to ignore her... and only give her fuss when she is behaving... read it on the net... is this the right thing to do


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

have you got any toys that she can play with without you? ie Round About Cat Toy at zooplus or similar?

Indy was uber demanding until I got Misha and they play with each other mostly, both are very vocal and wander up crooning, trilling, clicking and meowing just doing a running commentary on life anyway, some cats are just very vocal. Weirdly all 3 of mine are (Mabel the feral even croons and grumbles and meows around me)


----------



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

yeh we have toys she can play with herself but she aint interested in playin by herself lol... well progess we ignored her all evening... and she was a lot quieter when we went to bed she meowed for about 15 mins but we completely ignored her just said no if she did any bad behaviour to get our attention... then she gave up and other than the odd couple of meows we didnt hear anything till morning... but i never got up until i was ready... n i did my morning routine and made her breakfast etc... without sppeaking to her or fussing her and refused to fuss her until she came and sat quietly next to me... seems to be getting the message... she is a vocal cat always gives a meow to great u etc... but its the loud crying for attention that was gettin to us... were gonna keep tryin t7h8iv cbhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhp ... and thatt treacle saying stop typing want some attention lol.... what was i saying.... were gonna keep trying this and hopefully things will get better... nearly had a full nights sleep last night awesome...


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

IndysMamma said:


> have you got any toys that she can play with without you? ie Round About Cat Toy at zooplus or similar?
> 
> Indy was uber demanding until I got Misha and they play with each other mostly, both are very vocal and wander up crooning, trilling, clicking and meowing just doing a running commentary on life anyway, some cats are just very vocal. Weirdly all 3 of mine are (Mabel the feral even croons and grumbles and meows around me)


Totally agree, I have a Maine coon boy who talks all the time, he just likes to chat.

Its still early days Em but I think you may find she is just a chatter cat. Some cats are people cats and some cats rely more on other cats for company, I have three cats and they are so different. Just keep playing with her and getting to know her.

Have you got any pics?

Izzie


----------



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

no im afraid i havent yet she doesnt stay still long enough... lol


----------

